# FullScreen Games in Windows 7 !!!



## Nimsrules (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello friends, I have Compaq 610 with specifications as under :

- Core 2 Duo T5870
- 320 GB Hard Disk
- Intel Graphics Media Accelerator x3100
- 3GB RAM
- OS : Windows 7 ultimate

Now the problem I'm facing is that any game I run on my laptop doesn't go fullscreen. It leaves black bars on both left and right sides.. I've tried all possible solutions which came to my mind but got no result.

- My screen resolution is set to Native 1366 x 768
- All games that I run are set to the above mentioned resolution
- Graphics Card Drivers are updated to the latest
- Alt + Enter doesn't work

Please advise me what should I do to solve this problem.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd suggest talking to the folks over in the Gaming forums. They'll be more familiar with this. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f141/


----------



## Nimsrules (Oct 19, 2009)

Can you plz shift this thread to the specified forum ???


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi Nimsrules*,
I know how to fix this on an ATI card but have never heard of this problem with an integrated graphics chip, so we will try this first:
1. Right click on the games .exe
2. Go to shortcut tab
3. In the drop down menu select "Maximized"
Click apply and see if this makes any difference.


----------

